# Gib Keyloggern keine chance !



## 36878 (5. Dezember 2007)

Gib Keyloggern keine chance ! 

Wie ihr Ganz einfach kein risiko eingeht . 

1.Ihr macht ein e Datei auf eurem Desktop (egal ob Word, excel, mp3,... Hauptsache ihr könnt der Datei einen nahmen geben )

2.System scannen wenn ihr wolts 

3.Internet leutung abstellen (oder  dem modem den saft abdrehen . damit nicht das Passwort jetzt aufgezeichnet wird )

4.Gebt der Datei das Passwort als Namen 

5.Bei der Datei vor dem wow Start einfach auf den Namen klicken so das ihr ihn markieren könnt .

6.Rechtsklick und kopieren oder   Strg halten und "C" drücken 

7.WoW starten und das Passwort mit Strg halten und "V" drücken einfügen



Ich habe wow als beispiel genommen , geht aber auch mit jedem anderen MMO .

Die kopierten und eingefügten Buchstaben können keylogger nicht aufzeichnen . Problem erledigt .


----------



## _Miche_ (5. Dezember 2007)

36878 schrieb:


> Gib Keyloggern keine chance !
> 
> Wie ihr Ganz einfach kein risiko eingeht .
> 
> ...



Ist möglich, allerdings genauso wenig sicher. Es gibt Keylogger, die auch ab und zu Screenshots vom Desktop machen können, somit sehen sie das Passwort auch. Wenns ein gut geschriebener Keylogger ist, kann man einstellen, dass er bei jedem Öffnen eines Ordners/Programms einen Screenshot machen soll und dann unbemerkt im Hintergrund auf einen Server lädt. Somit ist es nach spätestens dem 2ten Mal Möglich, den Vorgang nachzuvollziehen und es ist genauso unsicher wie Vorher...

Am Besten schafft euch gute (leider meist teure) Scanner an und haltet diese Aktuell! Ansonsten -> Hände weg vom Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 36878 (5. Dezember 2007)

Screenshots vom Desktop...  -.-   wusste ich nicht . was ist den ein guter Scanner ? und gibt es ne gute Freeware lösung ?


----------



## _Miche_ (5. Dezember 2007)

36878 schrieb:


> Screenshots vom Desktop...  -.-   wusste ich nicht . was ist den ein guter Scanner ? und gibt es ne gute Freeware lösung ?



Über gute scanner lässt sich streiten. Ich will hier nichts falsches Sagen, da ich selber nur Avira (Freeware) benutze und eine sehr gute Firewall, die selber geschrieben wurde. (Projekt einer Informatikschule und selbst in der Schule im Einsatz, dazu noch bei einigen großen Firmen im Umkreis)


Damit bin ich bisher sehr gut gefahren. Lediglich 1 Virus hat sich seit der neuinstallation von Windows eingeschlichen... und damit rechnet man wirklich nicht... (siehe Screenshot)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch dazu, weil ich das Programm für die Schule benötige. Mittlerweile benutze ich jedoch die 2005er Version vom Visual Studio, die laut Avira Virenfrei ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (5. Dezember 2007)

BloodySkywalker schrieb:


> 1. Nutzt es was, wenn ich mein Passwort in ein Word Dokument schreibe und dann Copy/Paste mache? Oder ist das auch nicht sicherer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte den schon vorhandenen Thread zum Thema Keylogger und Sicherheit zum weiteren Diskutieren benutzen.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=23971

/closed


----------

